# Music called "Angel Amy 114"



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have been at work on some ambient pieces of late. They are simple in melodies but I wanted to share with those here in this group as a way to bring some hope to somebody's day by means of the music. It may be sad or not, I am not sure of the mood of this piece, but I hope that it makes sense to some of you.

It's called "Angel Amy 114":






- Billy McBride

P.S. I hope everybody is doing fine.


----------

